# Orange striped ebonite



## Cwalker935 (Mar 25, 2017)

My first time working with ebonite.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 25, 2017)

Curious- wasn't ebonite used for bowling balls or am I missing it altogether?


----------



## mark james (Mar 25, 2017)

That's a very attractive pen Cody!

The ebonite is awesome; and I especially like the "joined" middle sections vs an overlap.  This design is not as common, but I like it.

Very nice.


----------



## chartle (Mar 25, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> Curious- wasn't ebonite used for bowling balls or am I missing it altogether?



Yes it was one of the first "plastics".


----------



## magpens (Mar 25, 2017)

Lovely !!! . I like the way the patterns come together in the middle.

Which clip did you use, if you don't mind my asking ?


----------



## RobS (Mar 25, 2017)

Beautiful. Where did you get the ebonite?


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 25, 2017)

That turned out very nice. I have to say that is a material I never worked with. Seen some nice pens come through here with tht material. Looks like a good item to work kitless pens with. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 26, 2017)

RobS said:


> Beautiful. Where did you get the ebonite?



I used my bash winnings from R and B crafts to buy the ebonite:

r and b crafts - ebonite


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 26, 2017)

magpens said:


> Lovely !!! . I like the way the patterns come together in the middle.
> 
> Which clip did you use, if you don't mind my asking ?



I got the clip from Richard Greenwald:

https://richardlgreenwald.com/shop/modern-spoon-clip-brushed-rhodium-plated/


----------



## skiprat (Mar 26, 2017)

Very smart looking and beautifully made too. :wink:


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 26, 2017)

chartle said:


> Woodchipper said:
> 
> 
> > Curious- wasn't ebonite used for bowling balls or am I missing it altogether?
> ...




Ebonite is hard rubber, not a plastic.


----------



## chartle (Mar 26, 2017)

MikeinSC said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > Woodchipper said:
> ...



Yes hence the use of "". 

It was one of the first man made materials used for things that would eventually use true plastics and is in the historical family tree of plastics.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 27, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> Curious- wasn't ebonite used for bowling balls or am I missing it altogether?



Aha !  This a a natural. Now he has a pen to keep bowling scores - IN STYLE. :biggrin:


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 27, 2017)

Beauty!


----------

